# 1st yr apprentice ibew 508



## Nuzzie (Jan 11, 2012)

Congratulations dude and good luck. You're the same age as me(1.5 years into my apprenticeship), so no doubt you'll be kicking yourself soon like i did for not getting into the trade sooner


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

**Thread moved to the appropriate section**


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

Congrats to you, local 175 here. Be safe out there.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Nothing better than someone that is enthusiastic about his career choice.

Good Luck:thumbsup:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Zander said:


> Hey guys I just want introduce my self and say I'm extremely grateful for finding this site. I can now collaborate with people about my passion. Guys I just hAd my interview it looks like I will be having my first class on August 16th ANd start my 1st year apprenticeship with ibew 508:thumbup: I'm super excited. I've heard from a few people that the union isn't very big in the south but that's ok I'm only 23 I believe getting into a trade at. Young age will pay off plus once I complete my exams during 5th year and become journeymen I will be able to travel to larger chapters. Anyway I'm looking foreword to talking to all of you guy about my adventure that is ahead of me and be prepared for a lot of questions. Hopefully I will get Lot of advice from you guys I appreciate anything that is thrown my way thanks again I will be in touch.


Is your first name Robin?.........


----------



## Melissa92 (Jul 24, 2014)

Congrats! I got accepted into 379! Just as excited as you are! :thumbup:


----------



## Dietrying212 (Aug 31, 2014)

Melissa92 said:


> Congrats! I got accepted into 379! Just as excited as you are! :thumbup:



I'm a 23 y/o female trying to get in myself only hoping everything works out because this too is my passion congrats to both of you... check out my forum when you get a chance


----------

